# Cockatiel poop



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

My bird eats light-tan coloured pellets, and has poop that is coloured similarly. I can try and take a picture of it, but it is similar to the colour of this boot:










This is slightly darker than his pellets... If I give him more seeds his poop is darker and green. Is the food he is eating making the colour of his poop lighter or do you think that something else is to blame?

These are the pellets:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd say it's the pellets that's making his poops go that color.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, my birds are fed roudybush pellets which are a similar colour to your pellets and yes my birds poop is the same colour to that boot.

This will make you laugh, I have a new bird who was on seed diet and her poop was Dk green so I started introducing the pellet with the seed at first and gradually have reduced the seed to a minimum, anyway yesterday I could see her poop was that boot colour and I have seen her picking up some of the pellets so I knew she was eating the pellets ok and was now ok to go all pellets lol,

Jenny


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep I agree with them, def the pellets, mine get colorful pellets and they eat all but the yellow ones but they especially like the red ones so sometimes their poop comes out a little reddish lol.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha yay Thanks, guys! :blush: this kind of talk is always kind of embarassing, but necessary!


----------

